# Bedingungen der Joker Card in Saalbach für 2020 geändert!



## Deffel (10. September 2019)

Ab 2020 sind nur noch 2 Bergfahrten (Tag) mit Bike insgesamt möglich
Fluch oder Segen für die Trails? -)
LG Deffel


----------



## SickEdit (10. September 2019)

Das Gerücht gibts ja schon länger. Steht das jetzt offiziell wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deffel (10. September 2019)

1)





						Joker Card Hinterglemm - Saalbach | Hotel Glemmtalerhof
					

Hotel Glemmtalerhof - Ihr Hotel in Saalbach mit Joker Card, das Plas für den Gast in Saalbach Hinterglemm mit großer Auswahl an kostenlosen Leistungen.




					www.glemmtalerhof.com
				




2 )   Anfrage an "unser" Stammhotel, wurde bestätigt

3)  Fremdenverkehrsbüro Saalbach  bestätigt  das es Änderungen gibt.
Denke das das Hotel einen Frühstart hingelegt hat, und das vor der offiziellen Verkündung gelea
ckt hat


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2019)

Deffel schrieb:


> Ab 2020 sind nur noch 2 Bergfahrten (Tag) mit Bike insgesamt möglich
> Fluch oder Segen für die Trails? -)
> LG Deffel



2 Bergfahrten pro Lift ? Dann fänd ich das ok, wären ja dann 8 Abfahrten möglich

War vor kurzem in Leogang. Dort war das ja mit der ehemaligen "Löwen Alpincard" auch schon so, seit der Saalfelden-Leogang-Card kann man jeden Lift in Leogang und Saalbach/Hinterglemm 1 mal pro Tag nutzen. Da braucht man für die Big5 zumindest kein extra Ticket mehr.


----------



## Deffel (16. September 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> 2 Bergfahrten pro Lift ? Dann fänd ich das ok, wären ja dann 8 Abfahrten möglich



Nein, insgesamt 2 bei allen 8.. Bahnen ( 6 Saalbach, 2 Leogang, da jeweils nur nur einmal pro Bahn)  ist übrigens offiziell auf der Saalbach Joker Seite zu lesen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2019)

Deffel schrieb:


> Nein, insgesamt 2 bei allen 8.. Bahnen ( 6 Saalbach, 2 Leogang, da jeweils nur nur einmal pro Bahn)  ist übrigens offiziell auf der Saalbach Joker Seite zu lesen.



Hmpf .. 2 Fahrten pro Tag ist was wenig ! Wobei ich die 23 Euro bei 4 Tagesticket super OK finde. Aber halt doof wenn man weiss das man vorher für Lau fahren konnte


----------



## Deffel (16. September 2019)

Ja , aber :  wir waren Ende August dort, Tagsüber die Lifte voll mit Bikes, abends Saalbach und Hinterglemm ausgestorben, wenn in den Lokalen, Restaurants, Bars usw überhaupt jemand sass, waren es den Klamotten nach Wanderer. Die Biker saßen wahrscheinlich in Überbuchten billig Apartment , und assen Dosenravioli -))) Ich kann das verstehen, das die lieber ein gemischtes Volk haben wollen, oder eben die Kosten für die Erhaltung der Trails, auch von denen bekommen, die sie runterrocken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2019)

Vielleicht wirds dann insgesamt bisschen weniger Betrieb geben und die Strecken können besser in Schuss gehalten werden


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. September 2019)

Haha Hauptsache die machen Kohle mit ihren affigen Strecken lol man sind das Opfer


----------



## Deffel (16. September 2019)

Genau auf solche kann jeder Urlaubsort. verzichten.... (s.o.)


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. September 2019)

Wie dich ja haha dann sollten die das ganz abschaffen. Was willst mit zwei bergfahrten. Nur um dann für teuer Geld ein Ticket zu kaufen. Was ein beschiss aber das werden die schon selber merken, wenn weniger los ist. Die meisten sind doch nur wegen der jokercard hingefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (17. September 2019)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Haha Hauptsache die machen Kohle mit ihren affigen Strecken lol man sind das Opfer


Eigentlich sehe ich hier nur ein "Opfer"...

Zur Sache: tatsächlich überlegt mit der Familie nächste Jahr hinzufahren und noch die Gerüchte von vor paar Monaten im Kopf gehabt.

Gibt es Leute die jetzt schon für nächstes Jahr gebucht hatten? Auf welcher restlichen Basis wird dann die bereits zugesicherte Joker Card beschnitten?


----------



## Deffel (17. September 2019)

Zugesichert ?  nun, die Joker Card bekommst du ja. Wenn du die Bike Flat Rate schriftlich von deinen Hotel zugesichert hast, viel Spass beim einfordern.   

zum dem Opfer" Die Joker Card ist keine. " Einzeller " Bike Card, sondern ein Angebot für alle Urlauber, das du das nicht verstehst ist mir klar, wenn mir solche Typen wie du mir  dann nicht über den Weg laufen, haben sie alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Deffel (17. September 2019)

1)

Die an der Saalbacher JOKER CARD beteiligten Leistungs- und Bonuspartner können aufgrund von Witterungsbedingungen, technischen oder frequenztechnischen Gründen sowie aufgrund sonstiger wichtiger Gründe Leistungsbestandteile der JOKER CARD zur Gänze oder nur zum Teil einschränken. In diesem Fall können keinerlei Ersatzansprüche gegenüber den Beherbergern oder dem Tourismusverband Saalbach geltend gemacht werden.

Sie könnten das sogar in der laufenden Saison ohne Probleme einschränken.


----------



## DerandereJan (17. September 2019)

Was finden nur alle an Saalbach...? In nahezu gleicher Distanz gibt es zig Destinationen, mit viel besseren Trails, wo man als Biker willkommen ist ....


----------



## Deffel (17. September 2019)

Geiz ist geil.  
mir ist es eh egal, da G-Card, 
und für Familien bieten sie ein nettes angebot, aber wer es wo schöner findet, darüber kann man streiten.


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Januar 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Was finden nur alle an Saalbach...? In nahezu gleicher Distanz gibt es zig Destinationen, mit viel besseren Trails, wo man als Biker willkommen ist ....



Welche? Ernsthafte Frage. Wo auch Anfänger Spass haben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (3. Januar 2020)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Welche? Ernsthafte Frage. Wo auch Anfänger Spass haben kann.


Brixen, Kronplatz, Bruneck ... z.B.


----------



## Deffel (3. Januar 2020)

Brixen, stimmt, alles fast geschenkt:


----------



## Helius-FR (6. Januar 2020)

Auch grad in der Bestätigung von meinem Hotel gelesen.
Aber mit den 30% finde ich die Preise dann trotzdem noch Fair.
Und es laufen ja 2020 auch wieder die Westgipfelbahn und dieses mal auch der Schattberg Express.

Kein Schieben zum Hacklberg


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2020)

Is dann wie beim Skifahren, da steht man nicht mehr am Lift an, sondern an der Strecke.


----------



## Helius-FR (7. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Is dann wie beim Skifahren, da steht man nicht mehr am Lift an, sondern an der Strecke.



Warum sollte man mit der neuen Regelung mehr an der Strecke Anstehen ???


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Januar 2020)

Grundsätzlich denke ich Saalbach wird an Bikern verlieren mit der Nummer da es dann wie andere schon schreiben wohl interessantere Gebiete gibt. Das war halt recht verlockend ne Unterkunft für 50,- und das Biken gratis dazu. Den Trails wird es vielleicht gut tun da weniger los.


----------



## Deffel (8. Januar 2020)

Genau, die Geiz ist Geil Fraktion, die in sich mit maximaler Belegung in günstigen Unterkünften drängen, abends mitgebrachte
 Doseneintöpfe und Nudel essen, Tagsüber die Trails zerbomben, will halt keiner.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Januar 2020)

der gedanke warum die biker auf der bude sitzen und sich dann billigraviolis reinwerfen, kommt mir gerade. wenn man in der gastronomie (wie gerne in solchen orten) horrende preise aufruft, wundert mich das nicht mehr.
angemessene preise im gastro bereich, so das man nicht (hypothetische) 5 euro für ne cola zahlt oder 20 euro für 2 scheiben toast hawaii, dann sind die lokale auch voll.
ich frag mich grad... wie schaut das denn aus, wenn ich nun mit dem lift hochfahre. oben merke, das ich was wichtiges vergessen habe, evtl auchn platten habe. fahre ich mit dem lift wieder runter und hab dann eine fahrt für den tag verschwendet. in dem fall wäre ich derbe sickig als kunde.
das hat auch nix mit "geiz is geil" zu tun. insgesamt finde ich so eine regelung etwas fragwürdig, wenn es vorher anders ging für gleichen gegenwert.


----------



## Deffel (8. Januar 2020)

Gegenwert? du hattest es für Lau, und hast die 2 Fahrten auch für Lau, hat man auf Geschenke einen Anspruch ?  Heute gab Freibier, morgen muss du bezahlen ? Frechheit...  Wir waren übrigens da, im August, normale Gastronomie Preise, wie auch hier in der Kneipe nebenan. Nicht nur hypothetisch.
Na wenn du irgendwo anders eine Fahrt mit Bike kaufst, gehts dir genauso, es sei du kaufst eine Tageskarte oder eine Halbtageskarte. Auch eine 10ner Karte wie in Willingen birgt diese Gefahr


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Januar 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Genau, die Geiz ist Geil Fraktion, die in sich mit maximaler Belegung in günstigen Unterkünften drängen, abends mitgebrachte
> Doseneintöpfe und Nudel essen, Tagsüber die Trails zerbomben, will halt keiner.



Und da ist sie wieder, Verallgemeinerung 
Ich schlafe in einem Landhaus, soweit es geht immer bei der gleichen Familie. Dort gibt es Frühstück und mehr nicht. Wenn man mag kann man sich Grillzeug besorgen und grillen. Sonst gehen wir dann eigentlich immer essen in Restaurants. Geiz ist geil ist für mich was anderes. Aber ich gebe halt ungern 100,- Euro die Nacht aus wenn ich mehr oder weniger nur zum schlafen in mein Zimmer geh. 50,- die Nacht für nen Bett und ne dusche seh ich jetT auch nicht als besonders günstig an sondern eher normaler Preis für keine Extras. 

Aber das ist ja auch gar nicht der Punkt. Die JokerCard gabs halt so oder so als Gimmick dazu und es entstehen keine extra kosten sondern die sind irgendwo mit abgedeckt. Ist wie kostenloser Versand. Der ist ja auch nicht kostenlos. Worauf ich hinaus will. Jetzt wird einem was genommen vom Gefühl her was es halt bisher gab. Man hätte auch einfach die Unterkünfte 10 Euro teurer mache könne. das würde sich für mich besser anfühlen. 

Immer Geiz is geil vorwerfen ist halt auch keine Lösung. Das Hotel was mich 100,- die Nacht kostet gibt auch nur den gleichen Betrag für die JokerCard weiter als das günstige.  Glaub 7 Euro oder so sind es gewesen. Also ein recht geringer Betrag. Aber man hätte ja einfach den erhöhen können etwas. Die jetzige Lösung ist komplizierter.

Aber für mich sieht es auch einfach so aus als wollen sie ein paar Biker weniger oder wenn zumindest mehr abkassieren. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe kann ich ja ohne Rad endlos mit den Liften fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. Januar 2020)

ICH schonmal garnicht. dafür bin ich zu weit weg. (man könnte übrigens denken, du freust dich drauf, damit du schön elitär da die strecken mit weniger anderen dosenravioli essenden fahrern teilen musst)  
auf der website gefunden amüsiere ich mich gerade aber mal gewaltig. die kunden sind also für die joker-card verkäufer ALLE gleichgestellt.



> *Leistungsumfang OHNE Bike Transport
> Uneingeschränkte Nutzung* der in Betrieb befindlichen Bahnen in Saalbach Hinterglemm
> *Eine Fahrt pro Tag* mit den in Betrieb befindlichen Bahnen in Leogang
> 
> ...



in saalbach kannste also als fußgänger den ganzen tag rauf und runter fahren mit der bahn bis du kotzt...
mit dem bike dann aber nach der 2ten fahrt extra ticket ziehen (wobei ich die 30% rabatt schon okay finde)

wirkt für mich, als wenn man, wie auch @davidhellmann andeutet, mit den extra biketickets geld in die kassen treiben will.
so gesehen ists ja wie beim wintersport, ich vermute mal, man versucht dort langsam in neue richtungen umzudenken und sich auf den bikesport als haupteinnahmequelle einzurichten.


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Januar 2020)

Deffel schrieb:


> Gegenwert? du hattest es für Lau, und hast die 2 Fahrten auch für Lau, hat man auf Geschenke einen Anspruch ?  Heute gab Freibier, morgen muss du bezahlen ? Frechheit...  Wir waren übrigens da, im August, normale Gastronomie Preise, wie auch hier in der Kneipe nebenan. Nicht nur hypothetisch.
> Na wenn du irgendwo anders eine Fahrt mit Bike kaufst, gehts dir genauso, es sei du kaufst eine Tageskarte oder eine Halbtageskarte. Auch eine 10ner Karte wie in Willingen birgt diese Gefahr



Für Lau gabs schon mal gar nichts. Es war wenn einfach sau günstig aber sicher nicht kostenlos! Für mich ist wie oben geschrieben nicht schlimm mehr Geld zu verlangen aber so wie es jetzt ist hab ich nur Nachteile gefühlt. 

1. Muss mir Gedanken machen was ich für LiftTicket brauche 
2. Ich muss was extra zahlen was vorher einfach wo mit in den kosten inkludiert war. Psychologie. 
3. kann nicht mehr so frei meine Zeit verplanen. Wir sind oft früh mal gefahren waren dann bisschen chillen und sind später nochmal gefahren. Jetzt muss ich hakt überlegen wann ich fahre oder immer nen Tagesticket zahlen


----------



## Deffel (8. Januar 2020)

Du MUST nichts zahlen, es steht dir frei, es nicht zu nutzen .)  und wenn du morgens mal gefahren bist, uns später noch mal , dann reicht es doch?   Und, nun, Volkes Wille, einfach hoffen, das viele nicht mehr hinfahren, und sie es an den leer stehenden Zimmern merken..  ( ich glaube nicht, und es weniger Betrieb auf den Strecken ( wovon ich nicht ausgehen wäre schön.)


----------



## Deffel (8. Januar 2020)

> . CH schonmal garnicht. dafür bin ich zu weit weg. (man könnte übrigens denken, du freust dich drauf, damit du schön elitär da die strecken mit weniger anderen dosenravioli essenden fahrern teilen musst)



Elitär ?  nein, ich zahle überall mein Ticket, und jammere nicht darüber, interessanterweise wird das überall so gemacht, keiner jammert, sie kaufen sich alle ihr Ticket, was auch überall zwischen 30 und 45 Euro liegt, selbst im Sauerland mit wesentlich  kürzeren Strecken wird das einfach bezahlt.   Geld in die Kassen?, na klar, ist doch legitim, die einen wollen verdienen, und die andern wenig bezahlen, die fragest, was ist mir was wert.  Im übrigen, wird das Geld in die Kassen im Winter gespült, die lachen über die 30-40 euro am Tag.


----------



## scratch_a (8. Januar 2020)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit der neuen Regelung mehr an der Strecke Anstehen ???



Naja, wenn der Zugang zu einem Trail einfacher ist (Westgipfelbahn geht doch bis ganz nach oben, oder?), dann wird er öfter befahren. 
Der Hacklberg war schon früher gut frequentiert, aber mehr als 2-3x/Tag hat da kaum einer vom Ostgipfel hochgetreten bzw. die meisten haben ja so eh schon schieben müssen. Und selbst da hat sich oft schon ein "Pulk" gebildet. Wenn man jetzt ohne diese Rampe und ohne Anstrengung bis ganz nach oben kommt, dann wird er von vielen viel öfter gefahren, mit all seinen negativen Begleiterscheinungen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Westgipfelbahn ja unten in Hinterglemm startet und man nicht erst wieder runter nach Saalbach muss, so dass die "Rundenzeiten" noch viel kürzer werden.
Klar, wenn man den Trail als reine Bikeparkstrecke sieht, dann scheiß drauf. Mit "Naturerlebnis" hat das dann aber immer weniger zu tun, wie er zumindest früher beworben wurde.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Januar 2020)

Ich denke an den Bikern wird schon verdient.
Also ich kann nur davon sprechen wie ich das so handhabe...

Ich bin in nen Vernünftigen Hotel mit Vollversorgung.
Aber wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dem Bike unterwegs bin machen ich auch öfter Pausen auf ne Cola oder ne Kleinigkeit Essen auf ner Hütte oder im Ort.

Und ich werde auch mit der neuen Regelung in Saalbach Urlaub machen.
Finde es aber trotzdem schade das es die alte Jokercard nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Helius-FR (9. Januar 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Zugang zu einem Trail einfacher ist (Westgipfelbahn geht doch bis ganz nach oben, oder?), dann wird er öfter befahren.
> Der Hacklberg war schon früher gut frequentiert, aber mehr als 2-3x/Tag hat da kaum einer vom Ostgipfel hochgetreten bzw. die meisten haben ja so eh schon schieben müssen. Und selbst da hat sich oft schon ein "Pulk" gebildet. Wenn man jetzt ohne diese Rampe und ohne Anstrengung bis ganz nach oben kommt, dann wird er von vielen viel öfter gefahren, mit all seinen negativen Begleiterscheinungen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Westgipfelbahn ja unten in Hinterglemm startet und man nicht erst wieder runter nach Saalbach muss, so dass die "Rundenzeiten" noch viel kürzer werden.
> Klar, wenn man den Trail als reine Bikeparkstrecke sieht, dann scheiß drauf. Mit "Naturerlebnis" hat das dann aber immer weniger zu tun, wie er zumindest früher beworben wurde.


Ach so hast du das gemeint.

Ich war eher bei dem Thema warum jetzt mit Lift Karte Bezahlen mehr an der Strecke gewartet werden sollte.


----------



## klmp77 (9. Januar 2020)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> in saalbach kannste also als fußgänger den ganzen tag rauf und runter fahren mit der bahn bis du kotzt...
> mit dem bike dann aber nach der 2ten fahrt extra ticket ziehen (wobei ich die 30% rabatt schon okay finde)



Die mangelnde Pflege der Trails wird ja häufig bemängelt, und die Notwendigkeit zu pflegen entsteht durch die Nutzung der Trails. Also ist es schon sinnvoll die Verursacher des Aufwands an den Kosten zu beteiligen. Ich setze also voraus, dass die Mehreinnahmen zweckgebunden in den Ausbau und Erhalt des Streckennetzes gesteckt werden. 

Schade ist's trotzdem, das war schon praktisch mit dem all inklusive Tarif, speziell wenn man mit Kids unterwegs ist.


----------



## der Trixxer (9. Januar 2020)

In Samnaun und Ischgl war der Biketransport mit Gästekarte letzten Sommer inklusive:








						Mountainbiken in Ischgl | Ischgl.com
					

351 Mountainbike-Kilometer, verteilt auf 9 Strecken und 7 Trails: In Ischgl nimmt Mountainbike-Urlaub neue Dimensionen an. Zwischen den Gipfeln des Paznaun




					www.ischgl.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2020)

Die machens jetzt halt nicht anders als andere es schon immer machen.
Das ist eigentlich ne logische Konsequenz.
Damit stellen sie sich, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, in eine andere Konkurrenz zu den anderen.
Ich pers. denke es wird den Trails gut tun, glaube nicht das die wieder die Besucherzahlen der Vorjahre erreichen.
Geldmässig wird das den Bahnbetreibern wumpe sein, die Leidtragenden werden auch die Gastgeber dort sein


----------



## Anna Friedle (9. Januar 2020)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> 50,- die Nacht für nen Bett und ne dusche seh ich jetT auch nicht als besonders günstig an sondern eher normaler Preis für keine Extras.



50 Euro für die Übernachtung ist bei uns in der Region teuer.


----------



## un..inc (13. Januar 2020)

Ufz, unangenehm...
Wir waren die letzten Jahre immer als Gruppe mit bis zu 10 Leuten in Saalbach.
Sehr unterschiedliche Fertigkeitsstufen innerhalb der Gruppe haben Saalbach zu einem perfekten Ziel gemacht.
Wir sind an einem langen Wochenende jeden Mittag und zwei mal Abends essen gegangen, haben also schon einiges an Kohle da gelassen.
Nun müssen wir uns überlegen, ob uns der um 75€ höhere Preis für das lange Wochenende wirklich noch nach Saalbach treibt oder eine andere Region den Zuschlag erhält...
Verständlich ist der Schritt schon irgendwie, aber wie oben schon erwähnt ist die "psychische" Barriere, das jetzt nicht mehr "umsonst" zu bekommen doch recht hoch.


----------



## piilu (13. Januar 2020)

Bei den Preisen fährt da doch keiner mehr hin


----------



## panni20 (3. Februar 2020)

Ich fand die Joker-Card in ihrer bisherigen Art eine feine Sache.

Morgens konnte man mit der Familie Wandern oder auf eine Alm zum Spielplatz, bis die Kids
eine Pause eingefordert haben, dann konnte man zwischendurch immer ein paar Abfahrten machen. So war es einfach einen Kompromisse mit der Familie zu finden.

Ob man jetzt Saalbach wegen der Umstellung meidet oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Generell siehe ich hier aber schon länger einen Wandel in den Alpen. Früher waren die Biker die sommerliche alternativ Kunden zum Skifahrer, die man gerne als Obolus im Sommer mitgenommen hat, nur hat sich dafür der Sport in der letzten Zeit zu sehr entwickelt.
Ich kann auch den Liftbetreiber verstehen das er Geld verdienen möchte, gerade wenn er hier liest das es „normal“ ist 3K bis 5K € für ein Bike zu zahlen.
Das die Gastronomie durch die Änderung mehr Kundschaft haben wird, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln, da man die gestiegenen Liftkosten am einfachsten beim Essen einsparen kann.


----------



## WWWWW (4. Februar 2020)

Hoffentlich hilft das der "Home of Bremswelle" die Trails in einen besseren Zustand zu versetzten und vielleicht alles etwas natürlicher in die Landschaft zu integrieren. Dort wäre das zusätzlich verdiente Geld an den Tageskarten gut in die Zukunft investiert. Oder in eine Trailcrew wie in Davos! Es gibt wirklich gute Alternativen auch zu sehr günstigen Preisen, sogar in der Schweiz. Schade ich fand die grundsätzliche Idee der Jokercard cool aber jetzt ist es keine Jokercard mehr und ich würde mir so oder so eine Tageskarte kaufen. 2 Fahrten im gesamten Gebiet sind wirklich zu wenig! Fände circa 4 Fahrten angemessen, wer will kan ja dann noch hochstrampeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2020)

WWWWW schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hilft das der "Home of Bremswelle" die Trails in einen besseren Zustand zu versetzten und vielleicht alles etwas natürlicher in die Landschaft zu integrieren. Dort wäre das zusätzlich verdiente Geld an den Tageskarten gut in die Zukunft investiert. Oder in eine Trailcrew wie in Davos! Es gibt wirklich gute Alternativen auch zu sehr günstigen Preisen, sogar in der Schweiz. Schade ich fand die grundsätzliche Idee der Jokercard cool aber jetzt ist es keine Jokercard mehr und ich würde mir so oder so eine Tageskarte kaufen. 2 Fahrten im gesamten Gebiet sind wirklich zu wenig! Fände circa 4 Fahrten angemessen, wer will kan ja dann noch hochstrampeln



Nach Leogang fahren und dort ne Unterkunft mit Saalfelden-Leogang-Card buchen, damit kann man alle 5 Bahnen in Saalbach ja 1mal benutzen


----------



## GTTF3 (11. Februar 2020)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Südtirol und mit der Gästekarte gab es höchstens Ermäßigung.  Und die Fahrten lagen knapp um 15 Euro... Da meine Frau nicht fährt, kam ich mit einer Fahrt am Tag aus. Wie ist das im Bikepark in Leogang? Gilt das auch dort für den Lift?

Und mal am Rande, wir haben zu zweit dort in einer Woche knapp 3000 gelassen..... die Knödel auf den Almen schmecken aber auch gut!


----------



## klmp77 (12. Februar 2020)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Und mal am Rande, wir haben zu zweit dort in einer Woche knapp 3000 gelassen....



Da habt Ihr aber bestimmt auch Meerblick gebucht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2020)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Wie ist das im Bikepark in Leogang? Gilt das auch dort für den Lift?



Bei Unterkunft mit Leogang-Saalfelden Karte hast du mit jeder Bahn je 1 Fahrt frei, kannst also einmal Asitz und einmal Steinbergbahn hoch
Sonst sind die Preise für Liftkarten in etwa identisch



klmp77 schrieb:


> Da habt Ihr aber bestimmt auch Meerblick gebucht



Der Blick aufs Steinerne Meer in Leogang ist aber auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## GTTF3 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich wollte damit sagen.... das wir essen waren


----------



## Simon2104 (10. Juli 2021)

Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der 2 Fahrten pro Tag mit der JokerCard. Wenn ich von Saalbach rauf mit dem SchattbergXpress Fahre und dann nochmal mit dem SchattbergSprinter zum Hacklbergtrail fahre, sind die 2 Fahrten dann schon verbraucht oder zählt der SchattbergSprinter nicht mit?


----------



## Klappenkarl (10. Juli 2021)

Simon2104 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der 2 Fahrten pro Tag mit der JokerCard. Wenn ich von Saalbach rauf mit dem SchattbergXpress Fahre und dann nochmal mit dem SchattbergSprinter zum Hacklbergtrail fahre, sind die 2 Fahrten dann schon verbraucht oder zählt der SchattbergSprinter nicht mit?


Sind nach der Nutzung  von beiden Bahnen aufgebraucht.


----------



## klmp77 (10. Juli 2021)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Sind nach der Nutzung  von beiden Bahnen aufgebraucht.


Einmal musst Du noch 😉


----------



## Klappenkarl (10. Juli 2021)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Einmal musst Du noch 😉


----------

